# The Murph!



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Happy 3rd birthday to my little buddy Murph!

From this:










To this:










Still cute as can be


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, they don't make them much cuter- he's as cute as a bug's ear...:tongue:

Happy Birthday, little guy!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday Murph!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Murph is adorable. The stroller though....why does it have a cup holder? Lol


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Murph!
BTW, the stroller has two cup holders so when Meg & I get to meet on Saturday, we have some place to put our beverages! LOL


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

There's also a cup holder on the handlebar!!!! And a little cubby compartment for snacks or dog cookies haha.

And Tiff, it was a human baby stroller that i got off Craigslist lol, not one of those expensive doggie ones.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

Aww happy birthday lil'murph. My murphy will be three this month too!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

BearMurphy said:


> Aww happy birthday lil'murph. My murphy will be three this month too!


Awesome Murphy-dogs for the win!


----------

